# Tips on showing dairy goats?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got my first two dairy goats. I have horses that show alr


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> Just got my first two dairy goats. I have horses that show alr


Sorry it cut me off. I know from horse shows judges want certain things in certain division. And, they look for a certain type of conformation sometimes in breed classes. So I was just curious what kind of things they look for in dairy goat shows. Does color matter? Do you show them based on breed?

Any little but of information helps. I prob won't show any time this year, but I'm curious about maybe showing them here and there eventually.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The biggest help to me was looking at other breeders' websites (mostly from on here!), looking at their goat pictures and reading what they have written about conformation.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

start here to get a feel for conformation -
http://www.lilbleats.com/la_handbook.pdf

juniors it's all about conformation and showing well.
seniors it's 30% for the udder.

showing has nothing to do with coat or eye color.

HTH and Welcome too.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! Forgive me if this is a stupid question, what is considered a Jr. Doe or a Senior Doe? I know it's an age thing but what are the ages?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

From what I understand a Junior doe is about 1yr and younger, and Senior Does are 1.5yr and older? Or maybe a Junior doe hasn't freshened yet, while Senior does _have_. I think the second guess is more likely.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Kaneel is right. A doe is a junior if she has not freshened (came into milk) yet. A senior is a doe that has kidded and has an udder. Color does matter in some cases in showing. Some breeds have to be a certain color. Like in Saanens only white and light cream color is excepted. If it is a dark cream or any other color than white, then it has to be registered as a Sable and can only show in Sable classes.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks everybody!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

A jr. Doe is a doe under 2 that has yet to freshen and a Sr. Doe is a doe any age that has freshened


----------

